# Any Suggestions?



## charlesfitton (Dec 14, 2010)

I had earmarked a website ( and subsequently lost it ) of a company which sold minature boiler fittings.

I'm looking for a supplier for such items as tiny pressure gauges, hopefully in North America.

Any suggestions?

thanks,

f


----------



## kjk (Dec 14, 2010)

You can try PMresearch.

http://www.pmresearchinc.com/store/search.php?mode=search&page=1


----------



## hitandmissman (Dec 14, 2010)

Another source may be www.americanmodeleng.com


----------



## Deanofid (Dec 14, 2010)

Both good suggestions you have already, and I order from both of them. One more for you, a seller on ebay who has also been a reliable supplier for me:
http://shop.ebay.com/thesteamchest/m.html


----------



## charlesfitton (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks Guys - the taps and dies are en route, and the gauge I can buy when I need it.


f


----------

